# Cold room



## TonyD (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi All, Im hoping I am placing this in the right forum. I have a room approx 10 x 12 it originally was a porch that was enclosed. There are windows around the entire room. When I purchased and renovated the room was a step down so I brought the floor up to level with the rest of the house and insulated the floor. This made the ceiling less than 8' so I ripped out the ceiling and left it all exposed which is a tongue and grove planking. The room shares a radiator but it's not a tremendous amount of heat. The problem is the room is extremely cold approx 15 deg colder than the rest of the house and if your sitting in the attached living room you can feel the cold air coming in across your feet and legs. The problem that im trying to solve is how to get the room warmer...are their too many windows and just so old that maybe I need to take some out and replace some. also is the open ceiling the problem, which I don't really want to enclose as i like the look. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

TonyD said:


> Hi All, Im hoping I am placing this in the right forum. I have a room approx 10 x 12 it originally was a porch that was enclosed. There are windows around the entire room. When I purchased and renovated the room was a step down so I brought the floor up to level with the rest of the house and insulated the floor. This made the ceiling less than 8' so I ripped out the ceiling and left it all exposed which is a tongue and grove planking. The room shares a radiator but it's not a tremendous amount of heat. The problem is the room is extremely cold approx 15 deg colder than the rest of the house and if your sitting in the attached living room you can feel the cold air coming in across your feet and legs. The problem that im trying to solve is how to get the room warmer...are their too many windows and just so old that maybe I need to take some out and replace some. also is the open ceiling the problem, which I don't really want to enclose as i like the look. any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
> Thanks


Tony what kind of room is above you? Is there a living space above you? Also this room does it have a crawl space below it? You mentioned you insulated the floor, what kind of insulation and between the floor joists?


----------



## TonyD (Aug 10, 2006)

the room was built on a slab that was cracked and uneven I used 2x6" to make a floor and then insulated with paper back insulation then plywood, insulating material and then laminate flooring. Their is nothing above this room and its a gable type pitch.


----------



## cbaur88 (Jan 25, 2011)

TonyD said:


> the room was built on a slab that was cracked and uneven I used 2x6" to make a floor and then insulated with paper back insulation then plywood, insulating material and then laminate flooring. Their is nothing above this room and its a gable type pitch.


If you have access to the floor below that room, I'd get down there and try to seal it up as much as possible. Any gaps or holes or anything letting air in I'd seal up with a good sealant and or spray foam. If you have access to the room above you might want to insulate that as well which will keep the heat in that room from escaping.


----------



## TonyD (Aug 10, 2006)

thanks for you reply...I will look to see what I can seal up.


----------



## shazapple (Jun 30, 2011)

So there is no insulation at all in the ceiling/roof? I would install a ventilated nail base like so http://www.atlasroofing.com/tabbed.php?section_url=51 which you could make yourself from styrofoam, strapping, and plywood. 

If the windows are old single pane, then you could try to eliminate air leaks as well as install some storm windows.


----------

